# I didn't get paid again



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

last time it took two weeks. I thought it was because it was the first payment I received and my account was just a little confused because the last step was I had to answer a couple questions saying where is the payment coming from and how much. but now its Thursday Uber said I would be paid either Thursday or Friday each week. last time my payment didn't come for two weeks on a Thursday and it was two payments, one for one week one for another. so am I going to have to wait again like that for another two weeks and get 2 weeks pay at once?? that's not what I was told when I signed up.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Uber App system for just about everything is ****ed up! I'm not surprised you didn't get paid. Most of there apps are horrible and so is there customer service techs. I think these techs are from India. No offense to Indians, just language barrier issues. Just hang on buddy and keep the faith, maybe someone who really cares just might do something.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

well I don't know about the language barrier because I've never actually spoke with anyone it's all been through email... which really sucks and you are correct all apps or websites connected to them are horrible. It took me 5 times just to write this message. it seems every time I do a action on this website my computer freezes afterwards. anyways I got an email from Uber telling me to wait 3 to 5 days for my payment yet it was supposed to be today and there is no reason why it is not there today.


----------



## wmalie (Sep 29, 2014)

When does UBER send statements? I used to get them 4am Tuesday. Didn't get one and my statements go from 10/6 paid, not showing 10/13, and right to 10/20 with zero. WTF


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

No problems for me getting a correct statement for last week. I received it this morning, however, this piece of shit ap has crashed three times in the past two days when I've tried to accept jobs. I love waiting for pings, only to have the ap crash when I get one. My favorite was when the ap crashed when I tried to start a long trip. The client started getting pissed when I asked her to try to ping me again. She tried and my ap kept crashing. I ended up taking her to work for free after having the ap continually crash. To make matters worse, the pax didn't tip me or even offer to pay for the trip. I'd write a note to Uber but my previous experiences with the automated e-mails that never seem to accomplish a thing has me not even wanting to bother.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

I got my statement on a Monday night. But yet still didn't get paid. Now I wonder why the statement doesn't say what day you will get paid. I mean everywhere else it says once a week on a Thursday or Friday depending on your bank. Anyways I wasn't paid last Thursday and they emailed me saying wait till the 13th, with no explanation.. And now I'm not getting any response. I was sent a email giving info on a meeting to return phones and get the app on your own phone, even though I already did that, I'm thinking of going there to ask them what's going on with my pay.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> I got my statement on a Monday night. But yet still didn't get paid. Now I wonder why the statement doesn't say what day you will get paid. I mean everywhere else it says once a week on a Thursday or Friday depending on your bank. Anyways I wasn't paid last Thursday and they emailed me saying wait till the 13th, with no explanation.. And now I'm not getting any response. I was sent a email giving info on a meeting to return phones and get the app on your own phone, even though I already did that, I'm thinking of going there to ask them what's going on with my pay.


 Good luck! Hopefully, it will be in your account today.


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

So I got paid.. Finally.. With no explanation on why it was 2 weeks late.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Stephanie619 said:


> last time it took two weeks. I thought it was because it was the first payment I received and my account was just a little confused because the last step was I had to answer a couple questions saying where is the payment coming from and how much. but now its Thursday Uber said I would be paid either Thursday or Friday each week. last time my payment didn't come for two weeks on a Thursday and it was two payments, one for one week one for another. so am I going to have to wait again like that for another two weeks and get 2 weeks pay at once?? that's not what I was told when I signed up.


Hi Stephanie, I can honestly say I've never had a single issue getting paid what I supposed to, when I was supposed to. I'm just telling you that because I'd bet after the issue(s) are worked out you'll be good to go every week, I'd bet.

It's not GETTING paid, it's HOW MUCH I'm getting paid that's my problem. A big problem!


----------

